# How far you cast?



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

I've been new to long distance casting. So my personal current record is about 90 meters or about 100 yards. I know it's not much in surfcasting but I am working on improvement. I am fishing this days so I postponed my practicing for next winter. 

As for now I am using 3.6 meter rod with 2 or 3 ounce sinker....

I would like to know, how long do you people cast and with what equipment?


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Most rods that length here in the U.S. and elsewhere are rated for a sweet spot of anywhere from 4 to 8 oz. I have an old moderate-fast action 3.6m fiberglass rod that casts a 5oz. sinker 135 yards and a fast action 3.8m graphite rod that I've cast 165 yards with 6oz. sinkers.

You didn't mention your rod's "Lure Rating" (sinker weight rating), but I'm guessing it's optimized for a heavier sinker than you're using and you'll immediately get quite a few more yards by going heavier.


----------



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

I've recently switched to 13 foot rood and 4 and 5 ounce sinkers. I am able to cast 110 and 120 yards with 4 ounce by using overhead or carp cast. I have problems with OTG for now as I am still not used to heavy rod. I tried pendulum but it doesn't work. Although I am succesfull at performing it with smaller rod and lighter sinker. Another problem I encounter is that when I switch from 4 to 5 ounce sinker there is no improvement in distance. I am using 6500 size fixed spool reel and 0.34 mm monifilament main line.

Past winter I improved drastically my OTG and I basically mastered overhead carp cast. I must say carp cast is extremely efficient when one learn how to perform it properly... Also when learning and practicing I mostly use 10 to 12 foot rods with light 1.5 to max 3 oz sinkers. It's easier that way....


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

What make 13' rod and what is it's rating, a heavier sinker does not automatically mean more distance.


----------



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

poppop1 said:


> What make 13' rod and what is it's rating, a heavier sinker does not automatically mean more distance.


It is simple Okuma Alaris rod rated at 100-200 g (3.5 to 6.5 oz). It handles 5 oz with ease.... I guess it's not problem in rod. It's rather problem in me...


----------



## cnn (Apr 28, 2021)

One of the biggest mistakes anglers make is choosing a surf rod that's too long . You MUST MUST MUST be able to cast it with the same commanding control you can cast with the shorter sticks or you will never achieve ultimate distance .

I made the mistake of building a 12 footer and I could cast it very well but not nearly as well as I could cast my ten and a half footers so I ended up selling it . I then spent a fortune on a custom manufactured 11 footer , I found that one easier to cast but eventually sold that one as well because I couldn't quite master it like I could my older 10 1/2 footers .

I ended up ordering two custom manufactured CTS models in the 10 1/2 foot length that I paid a design fee for to have them built to my exact specs . Now those two I have complete command of and can cast them further than I could cast the 12 footer .

Your ability is critically important and a huge mistake is buying a stick longer and more powerful than you can master .


----------

